# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  تابع preg_match

## sina1370

این تابع دقیقا به چه درد میخوره؟؟

----------


## mohmadd

دقیقا برو اینجا ::
http://ir.php.net/manual/en/function.preg-match.php

----------


## funpatogh

به کمک این میتونیم یک رشته رو بر اساس الگویی که نوشتیم بررسی کنیم که رشته مورد نظر ما هست یا خیر

----------

